# Articulating Screen on the Canon 60D- Is it important to you, and why?



## lucyred62 (Apr 7, 2012)

HI, 
I have been looking at the Canon 60D, the Nikon d7000, and the Canon 7D.  I have posted a few threds on this form, and have learned a lot.  I   have narrowed it down to the Canon 60D, or the Nikon d7000.   I really   like the Canon 7D, but at this point I feel it would cost me more then  I  want to spend with everything else I would need( like a case, extra   battery, memory card etc.), and since I am just learning, maybe it is too much camera for me right now.  I have tried to buy used on ebay, but they are still pretty expensive even for a year to a year and half old camera.

I went back to the store and played  with the two again.  I really like  the speed of the Nikon d7000, and the  build quality is great.  It is a  little more money, but when comparing  the two on the internet, the  Nikon seems to always have better rating  consistently.  That being  said, as everyone has pointed out, they are  both good cameras.  The  things I like better about the Canon is that I  like the grip a lot  better(just feels better in my hand for the short  period I was using  them), and that it has a the movable screen.

My questions at this point are:
1:  Do people feel that the adjustable screen on the Canon 60D is really important and;
2:   As people have mentioned, are there better zoom lens for birding  etc.  for Canon vs. Nikon, and would I have to spend a lot more money to  get a  good zoom lens for the Nikon.

At this point I am leaning toward  the Nikon, but I guess I am concerned  about the available of good  quality, but affordible lenses with the  Nikon.

Thanks


----------



## rexbobcat (Apr 7, 2012)

1. I use it for video (dundundun), and if I'm using Live View and try to shoot over a crowd. I do find it very useful. 

2. Canon and Nikon's lenses are about in the same price range and they offer lenses at about the same ranges. It all depends on how much quality you want. You could get a 70-300mm f4.5-5.6 from either C or N for about $500, or you could get a professional grade 300mm for about $4000.  Canon and Nikon are the two big ones, so they're always kind of competing with each other to get consumer's better versions of what the other company has. 

However, if you go with another company such as Sony, Sigma, or Pentax there's quite a bit of variation in what they off compared to Canon or Nikon.


----------



## shootermcgavin (Apr 7, 2012)

I actually thought about switching from Canon to Nikon also, I have the 60D and I like it but was thinking it was holding me back.  It's not the camera though it's the post processing that was holding me back.  I shot with a Nikon for awhile and it may be better, but unfortunately I'd be learning a whole new beast and none of the functions made sense to me simply because it wasn't what I was use to.  I don't know that there is a right or wrong answer.  I can tell you this I never use my articulating screen, I think maybe once I used it.  BUT I would never want to live with out it, once you get used to something it's hard to have it taken away.


----------



## TheBiles (Apr 7, 2012)

I was not a fan of the articulating screen.  I was always stuck between "leave it open and get it scratched" and "leave it closed and have to open it every time I use it."  I only used it a couple times when I was shooting on the tripod at a low angle, but I don't shoot video. Personally, I feel like it was a little flimy compared to a solidly built camera like the 7D.


----------



## analog.universe (Apr 7, 2012)

I'll miss the flippy screen when I upgrade to the 5D III...  When I picked up the 60D I thought "this is a cool, but whatever, I'll never use it."  As it turns out I use it all the time.  I'm on a tripod a lot, and most of the time I've got the camera fairly close to the ground, so it's nice being able to just look down on the display, and not have to try and crouch behind the camera.


----------



## analog.universe (Apr 7, 2012)

Also, Canon has a reputation for making the best super-telephoto lenses available, which are what you need for birds.  Nikon and even Sigma make nice ones as well, but this is a corner of the market that I feel Canon has carved out for themselves rather well.

*waits for the first disagreement from a Nikonophile...  *


----------



## TwoTwoLeft (Apr 8, 2012)

I like being able to stow the screen away the 90% of the time I'm not using it. I've even started using it more in with live view.


----------



## TheFantasticG (Apr 8, 2012)

I have the 60D and D7000. That swivel screen is super handy for shooting bugs in positions that I can't get my face to, on a tripod or not. As said above, I didn't think I would use it, but I do.


----------



## lucyred62 (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies.  I like the idea of the articulating screen for certain situations.  My Neighbor said he wants it because he likes to take nature pictures, and this way he doesn't have to get down on the ground to get certain shots.  I wonder if this will be something they will put on all camera's, or just maybe the lower end models.  I think it would be nice to have the option.  For me it like heated seats in my car.  After I had heated seats in my last car, now any car I get has to have heat seats.  I don't use the feature all the time, but I love having it.


----------



## TheFantasticG (Apr 8, 2012)

I have to be honest though, there are many more things to consider than just that screen. I really do not like the look of the noise out of the 60D. I find the noise in the D7k much better. Also, I like the direct controls better on the D7k than the 60D. Then again, the 60D was the best price/options balance for me and the MP-E I was buying it for (and the CFO agreed to that one, and would not the 7D).


----------



## Dao (Apr 8, 2012)

I shot the photo below with my 40D in Liveview mode.  And I glad that the 40D has liveview, but it will be better if it has the articulating screen.    Camera body was about 2 to 3 inches above the ground.


----------



## Nikon_Josh (Apr 8, 2012)

analog.universe said:


> Also, Canon has a reputation for making the best super-telephoto lenses available, which are what you need for birds.  Nikon and even Sigma make nice ones as well, but this is a corner of the market that I feel Canon has carved out for themselves rather well.
> 
> **waits for the first disagreement from a Nikonophile... * *



I DISAGREE, sir!!


----------



## Dao (Apr 8, 2012)

Nikon_Josh said:


> analog.universe said:
> 
> 
> > Also, Canon has a reputation for making the best super-telephoto lenses available, which are what you need for birds.  Nikon and even Sigma make nice ones as well, but this is a corner of the market that I feel Canon has carved out for themselves rather well.
> ...



Man! You are quick!


----------



## TCampbell (Apr 8, 2012)

I don't shoot video (Ok, that's a lie... more accurately I very rarely use the video features.)  I suppose if I did, I'd probably want an articulating screen.  For stills, the articulating screen is handy for shooting from angles where it'd be too hard to get your eye to the viewfinder.  But even if you get a camera that doesn't have an articulating screen, you can always pick up a right-angle finder.


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 9, 2012)

I would certainly take advantage of an articulating screen, if I had one.  By I'm not sure if that would influence my decision on which camera to purchase.


----------



## bratkinson (Apr 11, 2012)

After going from a Canon G3 and G5 with a swivel screen to a 30D a year ago, I sorely missed the swivel screen.  So, when I upgraded in December, the 60D was my hands-down choice...mostly due to the swivel screen.  I know it sounds like a lousy reason for choosing the 60D, but the price was right and so were the megapixels.

I really like the swivel.  I quickly found a screen protector and applied it (I forget which brand).  It works great when manual focusing in Live view from a screwy angle.  Using Live View with autofocus on is too slow.  The swivel screen also works well to easily show what's just been photographed to those who want to see how they look.

My big concern, of course, is it's fragility.  It feels more sturdy than those on the G3 and G5 I had.  But I still worry about knocking into something like a chair back, or whatever, and giving it a good whack when it's extended to the side, where I normally keep it when shooting.

I plan on going to the 5D3 with my tax refund next year.  I'll certainly miss the swivel screen.  But then, that's the only negative I can see in going to the 5D3, once I have the $$$.


----------



## analog.universe (Apr 11, 2012)

So there are a bunch of third party screens available.  I started looking into them because of the lack of a flippy tilty screen on the 5D...

Some of them have brackets and fold up nicely against the camera body, some clip into the hotshoe, etc.   Lots of options available, so you don't have to commit to a body just because of its screen.


----------



## djrocks66 (Apr 17, 2012)

I love the screen on my 60D. It allows me to be more creative and is a big help for getting those shots where I get low to the ground to get that perspective. I had my spine fused years ago and can't bend down that good so it has come in handy. I also appreciate it for shooting video. I love my 60D. I had a 7D before it and enjoyed it too but prefer the 60D over it because of the screen and also it is lighter.


----------



## sovietdoc (Apr 17, 2012)

Big Mike said:


> I would certainly take advantage of an articulating screen, if I had one.  By I'm not sure if that would influence my decision on which camera to purchase.



this


----------

